# 2 friendly ferrets North Wales



## toffee87 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm sadly looking to rehome my 2 lovely female (both spayed) ferrets. One is approx 3 1/2-4 years old, the other is 2.5 years (daughter).

The reason for re-homing is I'm pregnant, and although the baby isn't due for a while, I want to have time to find them their forever home. I've had them for 2 and a bit years and I will miss them, but know once the baby arrives I won't be able to give them the attention they deserve. 

I will not sell to people who will use them for hunting. Loving homes only please. 

They live in a coop which will be included if wanted. Money will go to the local animal sanctuary.


----------

